# Jerky Blaster at Cabela's



## nickelmore (Dec 5, 2009)

Went to Cabalas for some sausage ingredients yesterday, while my goal was unsuccessfully I could not bear the thought of drive 80 miles round trip and come home empty handed.

But i did find this and thought at the time it was a good deal. Spontaneous purchase and I thought it may help me out until Mrs.Santa brings me a stuffer.

50% off, the small pistol was like $20, and the blaster was $24. 
Don't know how it will work out but I figured it had to be worth $24.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...equestid=48208


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 5, 2009)

Personally when I make jerky I always just cut or slice the meat really thin and don't use a gun or anything like that. I want my jerky to have I guess some pull to it and not be parts is parts thing.


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 5, 2009)

Yor lucky its a 80 mile round trip. I have a Cabela's 20 minutes from my house and it cost me too much


----------



## mulepackin (Dec 6, 2009)

This is how I know that my wife loves me. I got this very thing for Christmas last year. Well made quality equipment. We celebrated our 25th wedding anniversary in Sept. and she got me a pair of Swarovski binoculars. Then I was certain she loved me. She said "they aren't very romantic" I told her it was "man jewelry".


----------



## smokeguy (Dec 6, 2009)

I've been looking at that Blaster for a month now, every time the catalogs come in. I just couldn't get myself to pull the trigger on it even though I've got like 40 lbs of ground venison I could be playing with. My wife even was looking through the catalog last night and brought it up to me and I told her I still hadn't committed on it.

Well. At half price I'm committed. Rytek's book has what it looks like is a good recipe for jerky, so I've just ordered the Blaster alone and with tax and shipping included it was a bit over $32. 

Thanks for the "heads up" and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for saving me $25 + tax on that!


----------

